# Most embarrasing snakebite moment...



## jessop (Jul 9, 2006)

OK all you snake keepers out there, it's time for a light hearted most embarrasing tag contest! The winner gets to feel even more foolish for posting it on a public forum  and hopefully everyone gets a few laughs out of peoples mistakes/stupidity :lol: 

Anyway i'd better kick it off...

After changing the water bowl for my mates 2.5 meter carpet i got distracted as my mate started talking to me while my hand was still in the enclosure. Anyway i occasionally become quite animated while talking and wave my hands about to emphasize a point. This time was no different and as i was "talking with my hands" and forgetting one hand was waving vigorously in front of a hungry snake, i felt a rather sharp pain.  After the snake realised i was not food, it quite happily released my offending hand and went back to basking, leaving me with a rather stupid embarrased look on my face and my 1st decent snake bite. Wish i had it on video, my friend still has a chuckle everytime i go round there. He told me only afterward that he saw the whole incident happening but didnt want to interupt me while talking :lol: And also that he wanted to see what kind of damage his snake would inflict if he got bitten :roll: what a great mate :lol: 

So guy's n gal's, share your "most stupid tag moment" with us all, i know i'm not the only one out there :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I don't have a snake bite moment so sue me for talking about lizards .

anyway, I got a new large adult male EWD that was a rescue so he was actually a wild animal. I bought him home in all his majesty and got him out of his bag. I was showing him to the kids and they asked if he would bite? I said "No, of course not". I was holding him with my left hand so I put my right index finger right in front of his mouth just to show. Of course, he saw the world's greatest opportunity and proceeded to chomp on my finger tip with everything he had. I had make sure I didn't show any pain in my face but it was excrutiating. I also lost the feeling in the tip of my finger for 2 weeks.


----------



## Oliver (Jul 9, 2006)

I had a friend that worked for a radio station. She brought one of her work mates over to my place for an interview about snakes as pets. The interviewer was interested but still quite reserved. 

As the interview was going on I was hold my female olive (Sam) and explaining about how great snakes are and what good pets they can make. Mid sentence about how quite they can be Sam has a change of heart and bites me on the forearm. The lady interviewing screamed and I think she may have needed a new pair of undies. 

The interview still went to air - but I'm not sure she was convinced about the advantages of snakes as pets.


----------



## jessop (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL Pete, always the way when you say something won't happen... it usually comes back to bite you! Thanks for sharing! And any bite stories are welcome, not just snakes, more the merrier!


----------



## njmpm (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This probably doesnt count but, I recently bought my first snake, a lovely little chidrens hatchy. Well my son (15yrs old) asked me if the snake bites. I said yes but it doesnt hurt at all, feels like a little flick. Well, he put his hand in and sure enough she struck out and my son screemed loudly. I laughed of course, as you do! and proceeded to call him names, he showed me his finger and i could clearly see two little puncture wounds and the tiniest speck of blood in each one. After he squeezed the hell out of it... haha I didnt think that it was possible for her little fangs to puncture his skin but he just must have really really soft skin.. lmao
I still laugh everytime i think about it. lol. 

Officer Nick
8)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 9, 2006)

years ago i was watching a kids show and a young steve irwin was holding an olive python,he was being asked questions and replying to oooooohs and aaaaaaahs from the audience,..
the compare of the show , i think it was a morning show with Marty Monster,asked steve if the snake would ever bite, to which steve has replied "noooo never,this girl has never bitten any body"
anyhow, as he was talking his vein in his neck had started to twich..
the olive noticed this and , as if in slow motion , stalked this twiching muscle / vein, he didnt notice because he was talking, but i did watching him on tv,
i pmsl when the snake struck and started twisting his skin on his neck..
the compare didnt notice really what was happening and steve had to say..its biting me...cut to commercial
i have seen this only once and have searched the web for a long time now to try to find it again..
if anybody else has seen it or has a link to itlet me know
baz


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jul 9, 2006)

njmpm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This probably doesnt count but, I recently bought my first snake, a lovely little chidrens hatchy. Well my son (15yrs old) asked me if the snake bites. I said yes but it doesnt hurt at all, feels like a little flick. Well, he put his hand in and sure enough she struck out and my son screemed loudly. I laughed of course, as you do! and proceeded to call him names, he showed me his finger and i could clearly see two little puncture wounds and the tiniest speck of blood in each one. After he squeezed the hell out of it... haha I didnt think that it was possible for her little fangs to puncture his skin but he just must have really really soft skin.. lmao
> I still laugh everytime i think about it. lol.
> ...



That's amazing that you had to squeeze it to make it bleed. Have you ever been bitten by a rat? You would think you're gonna bleed to death.


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was in Darwin attending a work related course with another guy who brought two large Darwin Carpets into work because he was selling them to another course member. I requested to see these beauties as they were in a pillow case. The owner produces a 2.5 m female Darwin and a 2 m Darwin male. I of cause was doing my best to sound like an expert in front of 20 other course members. Anyway, the pillow case dropped to the floor whilst the owner was holding the big female, as I bent down to pick it up I felt a substancial thump to the side of my face on my cheek bone. It completely dazed me! as I stood back up with the pilow case in my hand I realised what had happened. Blood then proceded to pour down the side of my face. The remainder of the class thought it was P--s funny. The next day I had a noticable bruise and 2 or 3 teeth marks on my cheek bone.


Cheers, Davo

Not super funny but made my toes curl.


----------



## tyrone (Jul 9, 2006)

When i worked in a reptile shop we had this adult stimmie that had never bitten any one...... well this couple cam in and i said this was a very friendly snake had never bitten etc.

I opened the door and stuck my hand in to wake up the snake and then get it out...... As soon as i touched the snake it turned around a bit my little finger but let go quickly when it relised i wasnt food.......... I proceded to tell the customers abotu the snake with my finder bleeding and later when i went ut teh back to clean it up found a tooth in my finger .


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 9, 2006)

mine was today i was showing this girl i like my big boy monty and was saying how calm he was when he turned and grabed me on the calf now that hurt mind you she thought it was funny un till he looked at her thenit was get it away from me lol


----------



## jessop (Jul 9, 2006)

great stories guy's! keep 'em coming... the more bloood and pain, the better! would love to see that 'steve irwin' footage sssnakeman, that guy is such a tosser!


----------



## JEZ (Jul 9, 2006)

My first Jungle was a MEAN girl but at one stage I thought I had her worked out.

I wanted to show a mate her and tried to get her out of the enclosure....He said be careful and I said it's cool I'm used to her now....so being a showoff I just wnet in and tried to grab her....predictably she tagged me but not just once she got me over and over again but trying to keep my pride I just kept trying...my mate thought it was hilarious while I got tagged constantly!!

Finally gave up and left with my tail between my legs (and a bloody hand) and my mate never letting me live it down to this day...(this was over 6 years ago and he still brings it up!!)


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 9, 2006)

JEZ said:


> ...(this was over 6 years ago and he still brings it up!!)



As any good mate should hehehe


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 9, 2006)

Some council workers had been cleaning up after a storm. They lifted some rubbish and found what they thought was a baby Brown Snake. Being a licenced catcher I got called to go and get the litter fella. Once I got there I found it was a Little Whip Snake, venomous, but basically harmless. 
One of the Council workers was an attractive young lady, so, being a single bloke I thought it my duty to try and chat her up. 8) Whilst chatting to her I reached down and picked up the snake. After telling her what a great bloke I was :lol: I noticed a funny look on her face. The snake had got hold of my finger and was have a good chew. Bite No 1 - dry bite. After calming her down after her initial panic, I recommenced chatting to her. You would think I would have put the snake in a bag, but no, too busy chatting the young lady up. Bite No 2- not a dry bite. The little fella had finally had enough of me holding him and let me have it. Nothing serious but still stung like a b##ch. Needless to say, I didn't get far with the young lass.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 9, 2006)

hahaha there a lovely snake the little whip snake


----------



## raptor (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*



ssssnakeman said:


> years ago i was watching a kids show and a young steve irwin was holding an olive python,he was being asked questions and replying to oooooohs and aaaaaaahs from the audience,..
> the compare of the show , i think it was a morning show with Marty Monster,asked steve if the snake would ever bite, to which steve has replied "noooo never,this girl has never bitten any body"
> anyhow, as he was talking his vein in his neck had started to twich..
> the olive noticed this and , as if in slow motion , stalked this twiching muscle / vein, he didnt notice because he was talking, but i did watching him on tv,
> ...




That is a very olive thing


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

i didnt know that raptor, is that a voice of experience,lol
so far i am the only person i know who has seen this particular clip


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

I saw some of the Irwins home videos the other day on foxtel. 

had some awesome stuff on it....steve got chomped I don't know how many times by who knows how many snakes...he even got munched by a croc! 

It was brilliant!


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

I've had more embarrassing "crapped on" stories than bite ones, usually most of my bites have happened within moments after i've made comments like, "oh he's gorgeous, he's never bitten me" I've copped a childrens biting me on the ear lobe (didn't that bleed like hell) while he was sitting on my shoulder- but the almost bite was from my bhp that was sitting on my neck, then decided to go down my sleeve and i opened up my shirt in time to see him soflty nudging a soft spott just under my arm and getting a lil too close to a sensitive area when i remebered "hey thats what the woma did before he latched on" so i quickly distracted Hannibal from that nice warm fleshy bit before he decided to have a taste test himself. That would 've been a hard one to show pics of if he had bitten.

Simone.


----------



## jordo (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

When building the outside lizard cage with my dad, I put the cunninghams out in it to get some sun, the cage wasn't finished but they couldn't escape at that time. Anyway I needed to drill some screws or something in the coner where the female was sitting, they sometimes kicked up a fuss when handled but were usually ok, I'm guessing this one was a bit tense in its new environment because I had only just reached out to shift her when she clamped onto my pinkie  dad was pissing himself laughing at me while I showed him the situation to hopefully get a bit of help. After about 5mins she released me, and i was left picking the fragments of my fingernail out of my skin, she now belongs to someone else


----------



## josho (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

i bought a big female bredli off a lady down the road, when i went to go pic it up from her house she said to me to do you mind getting it out? no worries i said she "dont worry it has never bitten anyone my son can handle it but i hate snakes" ok she was up in her branch looking out and i reached in to grab her out and BANG she grabed my hand can started constricting it hand boy blood was dripping everywere. 
finaly after about 15 minutes atlest, we got her off then the lady tells me he hasent fed her in a month and they were defrosting rats to feed the other snakes THANKS LADY but she was nice


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*

sssnakeman that tv show was called "the early bird show" i remember the same show it was very funny thanks for the memories LOL


----------



## cris (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Most embarrasing snakebite moment...*



> I saw some of the Irwins home videos the other day on foxtel.
> 
> had some awesome stuff on it....steve got chomped I don't know how many times by who knows how many snakes...he even got munched by a croc!
> 
> It was brilliant!


 :lol: nothing beats watching old stevo getting tagged, my favorite would have to be the lacy bite, or maybe when the carpet bit him and he fell in the water :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My most embarrasing snake bite moment was when my young cousin(about 10 or less) got a feeding reaction from my then small mac infront of a heap of family and stuff. I forgot that he had pet rats  It was only a little bite but i think it got him addicted :lol:


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2006)

I got bitten on the nose by a blonde mac. Opened her draw up to clean her out . Wasnt even close to the drawer, hadnt stuck my nose over to see where she was, she just flew out , no warning , nothingand got me on the nose. Didnt hurt but bled heaps


----------



## Reptilian (Jul 10, 2006)

Also prolly doesnt count, but i seen Steve Erwin on TV get bit by a Taipan on the nose...It was a bit of a miss and more of a gaze but he was out bush and was ****tin himself...His cameraman was checkin his nose to see if any venom had entered, but they decided it wasnt too serious...He's still alive so it couldnt of been that bad...LoL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 10, 2006)

> sssnakeman that tv show was called "the early bird show" i remember the same show it was very funny thanks for the memories LOL


did you watch the show where fritze maatens kangaroo ,rags, went to town on marty monster..now that was funny to,,kicked him to the ground,
those were the days,,what ever happened to fritz? i used to go and see his band 'fritz and the nullabor cats" in dandinog ,prince mark hotel i think,and we used to live near the monbulk animal kingdom


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone remember the Logies a few years back? (I think it was the logies anyway). Steve Irwin had one of his big pythons on the stage and he lost his balance. As he fell the snake's head fell into the lap of one of the Channel 10 people, biting him right in the groin area and causing quite a bit of damage.

Don't know who it is more embarrassing for Steve Irwin or the person who got bitten.

My most embarrassing moment was when I got my first python from Afro. I had it at home and my mum had come over. I was busy showing it to her and she asked if it was bitey. I said "No" and Monty then bit me between the eyes.  Lucky he was only a Childreni.


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jul 10, 2006)

I've only had a few bites and then only when the snakes are aroused for feeding but last night I was given a fright. I was cleaning poo out of the tank (a converted fish tank so I have to reach in from the top) I was reaching my full arms length in with my face over the top of the tank concentrating on the bottom where the poo was. When I focussed back in front of my face I noticed by bredli was licking my nose. She didn't bite and wasn't going to but I wasn't expecting it. I got a shock and jumped backwards- much to my wife's amusement and entertainment.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 10, 2006)

My worst/most embarrassing tag was from an escapee. I woke up one morning so incredibly hung over and went to freshen up and have a shower, when i got into the bathroom i got my kit off and threw them on the floor. Then i noticed my jocks moving around and saw my escaped childrens python angrily moving around underneath. I went over bent down and put one hand on the middle of her body and one knee on the ground quite close to her and then tried to grab her head with my other hand. Any how while she was writhing around and before i could grab her head she tagged me on the inside of my right leg, oh so very close to the familly jewls.

Needless to say i was in a little bit of shock after that.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 10, 2006)

*What would you have done if????*



waruikazi said:


> My worst/most embarrassing tag was from an escapee. I woke up one morning so incredibly hung over and went to freshen up and have a shower, when i got into the bathroom i got my kit off and threw them on the floor. Then i noticed my jocks moving around and saw my escaped childrens python angrily moving around underneath. I went over bent down and put one hand on the middle of her body and one knee on the ground quite close to her and then tried to grab her head with my other hand. Any how while she was writhing around and before i could grab her head she tagged me on the inside of my right leg, oh so very close to the familly jewls.
> 
> Needless to say i was in a little bit of shock after that.



Hey waruikazi! What would you have done if it had of grabbed the jewels and did'nt let go? :? I'd like to see you explain that one to the quacks as you get a tetanus shot. ROTFPMLSTC


----------



## junglemad (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: What would you have done if????*

We had some friends from work over and i was showing this lady a jungle after dinner when i had had a few beers...I slid open the glass door and the yearling struck so hard it fell into the water bowl. I was bleeding and she was laughing


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 10, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Does anyone remember the Logies a few years back? (I think it was the logies anyway). Steve Irwin had one of his big pythons on the stage and he lost his balance. As he fell the snake's head fell into the lap of one of the Channel 10 people, biting him right in the groin area and causing quite a bit of damage.



Apparently quite a few Victorian demonstrators put in complaints to DSE (IMO rightly so) about that particular incident. And by the looks of it, unless he came come up with an extreamly good reason, he's basically been banned from showing in Vic.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I wonder if he is banned from doing so again in Victoria. He is Steve Irwin you know. A certain amount of favouritism probably will exist for SPECIAL people like him. :roll:


----------



## Ella (Jul 10, 2006)

My story doesn't so much embarrass me - more so the snake. I was holding a friends 4month old spotted curled in my hand with my thumb in the air. She prepared to strike at my thumb and completely missed, sailing over my hand and landing on the bed. She has now learnt to hold on with her tail


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I did'nt think you could have exotic snakes in Australia in private collections. How did they get the flying snake into the country? :lol:


----------



## dynea (Jul 10, 2006)

I got bitten the first time i was around a snake.. The owner had to go away for work, so she got her mum to take care of them, one day her grandmother had to do it so she asked me if i would help. I'd killed the rats and went up stairs to feed them. but i decided to clean the cage first. She was a large water python and she got me on the wrist. By jingo did the grandmaother scream. I've been hooked ever since.

A friend of mine was cleaning out her scrubby enclosure last week and got taged on the ribs. Needded stiching but cause it's an animal bite the doctors wouldn't do it. Her scrubby is at least 10ft if not bigger. I was impressed.


----------



## southy (Jul 10, 2006)

one day at my uncle he had a 7 ft olive over my shoulders, i remember i had mouse scent all over my hands, so trying to be smart i put my hands in my pockets and said do you think my hands are right in my pockets with the reply, they should be fine, only to feel something chewing on my wrist, the bloody thing tried eating me. the next day i went to get him out again, only this time wacked me a real good one, teeth imprint everywhere, then the following day, same snake almost bite me on the face. 
been bitten on the eye by my diamond. left me with a black eye.
another time, funny story, the whole boy cried wolf thing. my aunty was visting one time and was left alone and i screamed it bit me it bit me, she came running with a serious look on her face with me laughing so hard, next time she visited i went to get the same snake out but this time it got me, and again i said it bit me it bit me, she said yeah yeah until i showed her my blood covered hand. haha she almost fainted, ive never seen someone so worried and run around like a headless chook.


----------



## munkee (Jul 10, 2006)

I have two stories a funny and a stupid. Both involve some amount alcohol induced behaviour.

First the funny. After heading to the pub with some mates, one mate came back to see my spotteds. I was showing him how the male food oriented python would identify that my hand isn't food and leave it alone. I was holding my closed hand within the enclosure with the male coming forward and checking my hand and pulling away back into 'strike pose' while talking to my mate BAM massive strike and constrict around my hand and wrist. Not a huge amount of blood but my pride and ego took a bashing.

The stupid. Walking home after a night at the pub at 3am I see in the gutter a small snake like shape illuminated by a street light directly above. I looked and thought "looks like a snake". The snake appeared to be a solid black colour. I leant down and poked to see if it was dead, it didn't move so I poked it again to be sure. It moved suddenly and hissed at me, I then saw a flash of red and the red and black finally registered. I jumped about few feet backwards with my arms high in the air and promptly left it alone and walked home. 

LEARN FROM MY STUPIDITY PEOPLE!!! 

PS this kind of behaviour has ceased some years ago. (I now catch taxi's )


----------



## jordo (Jul 10, 2006)

OK heres another. (by the way I'm loving these so keep em coming  )
I worked at a local petshop a few years ago and I couldn't get enough of feeding the fish, the easiest job there was, if it was a busy day the red devil and oscar tanks sometimes drew a small crowd as they got into feeding frenzy mod, so I'd feed them slowly and put on a bit of a show, anyway I was resting my hand on the top of the oscar tank and looking away because i was talking to someone, i was well aware they often jump for food as I often hand fed them but this guy caught be by surprise, latching on and splashing me as it thrashed around trying to break my finger off, hurt a bit to and made me look like an idiot :lol:


----------

